# DIY rat rack



## bundysnake (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the link to the DIY rat breeding setup that has been posted on here before?

It has build instructions for a rat rack with nozzle fed watering system.


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 25, 2010)

*No Replies?*


----------



## voodoo (Jan 25, 2010)

there have been a few, scroll down to the simular threads section.


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 26, 2010)

i can't see anything in the similar section


----------



## eamonn (Jan 26, 2010)

I think this is it Building a rat rack
Hope I helped. 

Eamonn


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Eamonn that's the one. Much appreciated.


----------

